# What 5k gets you



## plumbum105 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

And for what? They'll use it as a hamper in a few weeks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello! Introduction Requested

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

lol im about to install something very similar tomorrow but all the stuff came off ebay ... customer bought the tub and faucets ..... oye


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

I have put a few of the no name free standing tubs in. I see many warranty issues in the near future. The tubs are too light and flimsy. There isn't enough caulk or silicone to keep them secure to the floor. Cast Iron is where its at.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

this is why one does not offer a warranty on the parts or installation of parts not purchased through you


----------

